
Former Russian trolls reveal online work to create 'fake news' - stygiansonic
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/russia-trolls-internet-fake-news-1.4562526
======
srslack
Around the time of the Snowden revelations there was a lot of chat about the
west's efforts to further their interests with sockpuppets and paid trolls,
but this conversation vanished, as usual. The sockpuppetry isn't exclusive to
Russia[1-4], every country's goal is to further their own interests through
propaganda. Nevermind the numerous aggressive intelligence and military
operations to further US interests by outright placing figureheads in power.

It's in Russia's interest to destabilize and they accomplish this, if you
could call their operations successful, by preying on westerners who trust
media and take everything they read as fact. It's worth noting that they play
both sides the aisle, so to speak, but the emphasis of these articles is the
Trump victory in the election.

Ultimately though, the subtext here is blaming Russian sockpuppets for turning
the tide and deciding the fate of the election, and it reeks of sour grapes.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Earnest_Voice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Earnest_Voice)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Strategic_Counterte...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Strategic_Counterterrorism_Communications#Objective)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Threat_Research_Intellig...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Threat_Research_Intelligence_Group)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_diplomacy_of_Israel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_diplomacy_of_Israel)

------
norlys
What do we do against this?

